# MP3's in my VW Golf (2004)?



## c_deejay1.6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello. 
Is there a way to play mp3's through my car stereo via an MP3 player/Ipod without using devices such as the Itrip? These types of devices cause a lot of interference, when i am driving, and it annoys the hell out of me.








My car can't play MP3 CD's either and i do not really want to put a new stereo in... 
Any suggestions would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MP3's in my VW Golf (2004)? (c_deejay1.6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c_deejay1.6* »_Hello. 
Is there a way to play mp3's through my car stereo via an MP3 player/Ipod without using devices such as the Itrip? These types of devices cause a lot of interference, when i am driving, and it annoys the hell out of me.








My car can't play MP3 CD's either and i do not really want to put a new stereo in... 
Any suggestions would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks.

Hello,
I would recommend our DICE i-VW-R, which connects to the back of your factory double-din stereo and allows for iPod connection AND has an auxiliary jack for other MP3 players. You can check it out right here:
http://www.diceelectronics.com...OD_VW
Let me know if you have more questions!


----------

